# "wolfy" dogs- Utonagan, Inuits etc.



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone have Northern Inuits, Utonagan or Tamaskan dogs? My OH is dead set on having one of these breeds. We have read good things about them but of course it's always fans of the breed that write these things. Does anyone have one? Would like to hear all about them if so!

This is all for future reference, we don't have a dog suitable home at the moment.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes. I have 15 Northern Inuit dogs.
Have been breeding them since 1999.
Was the Vice President of the NIS for a very very long time.

I know all the true history of the Utonagans, Talamaskans, British Inuit etc.
Have been involved with them for a very long time and have been a breed advisor a hell of a long time. Started the first websites, was close friends with the lady who started the Ute's and Know well the lady who started Tal's and lady who started Britsih Inuit dogs.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i think they make great pets. 

-Pimperella on here has inuits and has bred them, so she will be a great source of info! 

I also like the saarloos, but these are a little more like wolves in behaviour as well as looks.- ie, very shy, and pack behaviour is a lot stronger.

www.cry-wolf.co.uk (Charlie richardson on here is lovely, he does not breed anymore but is a great source of info)

www.inuits.co.uk (andre breeds saarloos, czech and inuits. She is also very helpful with info) 

EDIT: Pimperella beat me to it haha.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

There are some REALLY unethical breeders of these dogs so it is certainly worth doing as much research as possible and thoroughly screen any breeders you shortlist for a puppy. If they are breeding the right way then they will be happy you are being so careful.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Myjb23, do you mean the usual bad breeder kinds of things (no health checks, fibs, that kind of thing), or is there something I have to be extra careful of when looking for a pup of one of these types?

Is there a rescue and rehome for these dogs? I wouldn't have thought so given that they are not that common, but I thought I'd ask anyway. OH is in love with these dogs, I think they are beautiful but I'd probably rather rehome a pound pup, not that I don't think they are fantastic dogs.

Any particular things I would need to watch out for health and temperament wise with these guys?


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! Myjb23, do you mean the usual bad breeder kinds of things (no health checks, fibs, that kind of thing), or is there something I have to be extra careful of when looking for a pup of one of these types?
> 
> Is there a rescue and rehome for these dogs? I wouldn't have thought so given that they are not that common, but I thought I'd ask anyway. OH is in love with these dogs, I think they are beautiful but I'd probably rather rehome a pound pup, not that I don't think they are fantastic dogs.
> 
> Any particular things I would need to watch out for health and temperament wise with these guys?


Well, im not involved in the breed but i know people who know the breed well and they have told me that there were certain people who would breed from unhealthy dogs - epilepsy is a particularly bad problem with some lines. Some breeders were breeding from dogs who'd produced pups with it - knowingly!! Or even from dogs who were epileptic themselves. Also, with some of the clubs there has been a lot of infighting which has led to breeders publically bad mouthing other breeders - not a nice situation :bash: 

These dogs have also become somewhat in fashion in recent years and are being churned out for extoritionate prices, not properly socialised, raised in unclean and unsuitable conditions and with poor temperments in pups or parents. Unfortunately, these dogs which are at the end of the day just crossbreeds are being sold purely for a profit and advertised as wolfdogs as you said in the title of this thread, people will pay a lot of money to have a dog that looks like a wolf and some unscrupulous breeders cash in on this. Of course, a dog with wolf in it would need a licence, i believe these are bred from huskys, malamutes and GSDs originally.

Its something that has been talked about in the dog world a lot recently. I personally love the look of these dogs, my BF desperatedly wants one :lol2: But after all the things i have heard it is enough to make me talk him into at least waiting for things to calm down a bit. 

If you do decide to get one really you should have the same checklist as with any other breed - breeders should be testing their dogs (i THINK they are testing for hips, elbows and eyes and there may be a test for epilepsy? You'd have to find that out for sure), socialising the pups well, raising them in clean conditions and if i were buying one, i'd want pups born and raised in the house Mum and dad should have good temperments. There are shows for some of these "breeds" now, not KC ones of course, but it is still a good idea to go to a breeder who participates in these as they will probably be more up to date on health issues and have more of an idea of the quality of the dogs. But yeah, if anything strikes you as a concern just walk away.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

AH I thought it might be something like this. We'll be extra careful then!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have one NI from Laura, and another booked and I cant recommend her enough

my girl is the sweetest dog, yes she can be stubborn and hard work but I couldn't be without her, she makes me laugh when Im down, and is an excellent foot warmer

heres a coupld of pics of my girl


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

She's beautiful! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

inuits are just mental and you'll never have a house ready for one; unless you sit on the floor and don't mind being covered in fur.



f&^kin love mine though :flrt:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> AH I thought it might be something like this. We'll be extra careful then!


Its the same with any dog, there are always potential problems so you just have to be really careful finding a breeder. Its always best to visit several so you can compare the living conditions of the dogs and how the breeders are with you.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Myjb23 said:


> Unfortunately, these dogs which are at the end of the day just crossbreeds .


well, all dogs are crossbreeds really.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> inuits are just mental and you'll never have a house ready for one; unless you sit on the floor and don't mind being covered in fur.
> 
> 
> 
> f&^kin love mine though :flrt:


:no1: Well that sounds like us.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> :no1: Well that sounds like us.


Wils nearly lost me my lodger because she'd chew everything and crap in the hall because she'd decided that she could. In the end i just ran out of things to try and had to give her away, which lasted a day because she didn't want to go.
I drove 50 miles to pick her up at midnight, drove 60 miles to my mums and left her there and then 30 miles back home. I spent the next week dog proofing the garden and converting the shed into a kennel for both my dogs. 
Now i've half dog proofed the house; i've modified the back door so that it wedges open and can't be fully opened from the outside (gap big enough for the dogs but not people), 2 locks on the hall door to keep them in the lounge, kitchen and outside (she can open doors with a pull down handle and the door opens inwards), and i have to cover the sofa seat with a sheet of MDF as she's scratched holes in 3 sofas..
Also have to feed the dogs in cages because she got too cheeky stealing food off my other dog that they've developed food aggression.

It looks like a nightmare everything i've got to do but it's a routine now and when i get the face licks of doom when i get home from work and lie on my bed... it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I think if your waiting for the back stabbing and bitch fighting to be over, you'll be waiting forever!
When I started the first ever website for the Northern Inuit, we were all led to believe that they would be one day KC registered. Well that was 10 years ago and they haven't a hope in hell of being so.
The main reason is the club that said they were going for it, have no intention of it ever being so. You try as hard as you might but the KC have said that because of the bitching etc, they will not consider them until the groups all come together and work together.

I know a hell of a lot about this breed and it's start and founders. Aswell as what has happened from then onwards.
Since as I sent 10 hard years making sure I had a fantastic line I am not about to give up on them. But now I breed purely to keep my own pups for future show.
The Litter I have now I am keeping 2 from and this is my last litter now for 2 more years. And prior to Wayakin's litter had been 2 years since my last.

I do not breed t make money. Since as I spend a hell of a lot on my dogs, having so many costs. My dogs want for nothing. Pups are reared in the livingroom, not in kennels or outhouses or leanto's. In house, underfoot. 
They are all vaccinated and vet checked before leaving.

I don't have holidays, or a car, or expensive things. The dogs do tho, expensive kennel block, vet fees routine and emergancy, anything they need they get. I'm always in Negative balance with the dogs but I don't care, I never got them to make money. But there are more than enough 'puppy farmer' breeders out to take what they can from you for a properly reared, badly socialised pup.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> well, all dogs are crossbreeds really.


 
Umm... not really. The NIs/Utonagons etc are crosses of established breeds we have now. Ok, all breeds developed from crossing breeds many, many years ago but the term "crossbreed" is usually used to describe breeds that have recent crosses in their history. Some that are sold today as "wolfdogs" are just a straight cross of a husky or malamute and a GSD which is why buyers need to be careful they are not just buying a cross that they could pick up in a local rescue centre. I know the NI club are hoping for KC recognition but i think there has to be a certain number of generations of "pure" NIs before they can be granted that.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> I think if your waiting for the back stabbing and bitch fighting to be over, you'll be waiting forever!
> When I started the first ever website for the Northern Inuit, we were all led to believe that they would be one day KC registered. Well that was 10 years ago and they haven't a hope in hell of being so.
> The main reason is the club that said they were going for it, have no intention of it ever being so. You try as hard as you might but the KC have said that because of the bitching etc, they will not consider them until the groups all come together and work together.
> 
> ...


 
It must be very disheartening for you to have to deal with that sort of thing, i imagine most people would have given up on the breed!! 

I have seen the pics of your pups and you are exactly the sort of breeder i would go to if we did decide to get a NI. Its just a shame that you are a minority in the breed. I have no doubt you would get KC recognition in a few years if the bad breeders just gave up and moved on, but like you say, that will be a long wait!!


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I have one innut..couldnt tell you where we got him from mind as i was moved out at the time and it was left to my mam. However..we have owned many many dogs but never one like our beau! Innuits are deffinatley one of a kind...so energetic and well i call myne dumb but i know he isnt just acts up to get what he wants! 
Pimperella is deffinatley the lady to speak to about them ive learnt a hell of a lot just from reading her posts and she deffinatley knows what she is talking about...in fact i think she should write a book! i know id buy it. 
I would be lost without him.. hes just so...well strange haha he gives the best biggest slobbery kisses ever and is always doing something to make me smile. 
heres a few pictures of the man himself


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

its a shame people still these as a crossbreed as some breeders have had there lines going for generations


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Myjb23 said:


> It must be very disheartening for you to have to deal with that sort of thing, i imagine most people would have given up on the breed!!
> 
> I have seen the pics of your pups and you are exactly the sort of breeder i would go to if we did decide to get a NI. Its just a shame that you are a minority in the breed. I have no doubt you would get KC recognition in a few years if the bad breeders just gave up and moved on, but like you say, that will be a long wait!!


Aye, It certainly has. But I really love the breed and don't want to lose my line of the breed after working so hard making sure I not only got the look, but the health aswell.
So time in the furture I am going to have to look for a stud dog to buy in, which with my high standards, is going to be very hard as I won't have patchy coats or blue eyed lines as I have kept my lines clear of this in the whole 10 years.
I breed to keep, so that the dogs I have in my 40's, 50's, 60's will be from my oringinal dogs.




laura-jayne said:


> I have one innut..couldnt tell you where we got him from mind as i was moved out at the time and it was left to my mam. However..we have owned many many dogs but never one like our beau! Innuits are deffinatley one of a kind...so energetic and well i call myne dumb but i know he isnt just acts up to get what he wants!
> Pimperella is deffinatley the lady to speak to about them ive learnt a hell of a lot just from reading her posts and she deffinatley knows what she is talking about...in fact i think she should write a book! i know id buy it.
> I would be lost without him.. hes just so...well strange haha he gives the best biggest slobbery kisses ever and is always doing something to make me smile.
> heres a few pictures of the man himself
> ...


 
Well, Talking about Books, I'm actually part way through writing it. Just takes a lot of time and making sure it's right lol
Was asked to write it a number of years ago, but what with kids and everything else it kinda went back burner. But have got a publisher ready for it at least.


----------

